# Hi everyone, I am just another new member who is excited to be here!



## ReiRei (Feb 13, 2011)

Hullo everyone! I am very excited to be here! My name is ReiRei, I'm from Australia, Sydney. I am a self confessed beauty addict. looking forward to chatting with you


----------



## aic (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## LMD84 (Feb 13, 2011)

i hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## shannondavison (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## RealDoll (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## ReiRei (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## anne082 (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Soul Unique (Feb 14, 2011)

ReiRei,
  	Don't be a stranger - enjoy the forums!!!


----------



## dani623 (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome, ReiRei!


----------

